
Why You Should Be a Little Scared of Machine Learning - espadrine
http://pointersgonewild.com/2015/09/12/why-you-should-be-a-little-scared-of-machine-learning/
======
dynomight
I can see the potential for descrimination based on a machine learned
perceived identity based on web searches and online activity. Imagine not
being able to go into a store or be allowed in neighborhoods because of
research on certain kinds of diseases or comments made in forums in the past
or views supposedly or actually held.

------
espadrine
I consider this a pretty phenomenal article. At a time where most articles
suggesting we should fear AI imagine unrealistic Skynets and hyperintelligent
robotic species, this highlights problems that are almost certain to occur in
the future.

